# Burnham and Berrow charity open. 4th August 2021



## yandabrown (Feb 7, 2021)

The thread on holidays reminded me that I am off to sunny Weston Super Mare this summer. I've been given permission to take my clubs do have been investigating what might be available. I've found this open available: https://burnham.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=12193
£65 per head to play in a 3 person bowmaker (is that ship or ribbon related?) Including coffee before and a 2 course meal after. Would anyone like to join me and support their charities? Looks like it's off the purple tees, 6,278 yards on the championship course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			The thread on holidays reminded me that I am off to sunny Weston Super Mare this summer. I've been given permission to take my clubs do have been investigating what might be available. I've found this open available: https://burnham.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=12193
£65 per head to play in a 3 person bowmaker (is that ship or ribbon related?) Including coffee before and a 2 course meal after. Would anyone like to join me and support their charities? Looks like it's off the purple tees, 6,278 yards on the championship course.
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for it depending on the tee time, as I should have 36 holes at Walton Heath the following day.

If I've got the Bowmaker right, it's the best score on 1 - 6, best 2 scores on 7 - 12 and all 3 to count on 13 - 18.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I could be up for it depending on the tee time, as I should have 36 holes at Walton Heath the following day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm easy on the tee time. Looks like there are plenty of times before 10, one at 13:20 and plenty more after 14:10


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 7, 2021)

Bowmaker in this case according to the rules is : 
Teams of 3 - Any combination
Two scores to count


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			I'm easy on the tee time. Looks like there are plenty of times before 10, one at 13:20 and plenty more after 14:10
		
Click to expand...

According to AA Route Planner, I've got a 3 hour run back, so as long as I've left by 8 I'm fine.  If an earlier one suits then I can come down the day before & Purple Palace somewhere, or if it is around lunchtime I'll do it in a day.


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2021)

This has piqued my interest also.
Any time preference coming to the top? I ought to be under 2 hours away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2021)

stick me as a reserve 👍


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			According to AA Route Planner, I've got a 3 hour run back, so as long as I've left by 8 I'm fine.  If an earlier one suits then I can come down the day before & Purple Palace somewhere, or if it is around lunchtime I'll do it in a day.
		
Click to expand...

Let's go with 14:10 then. That should make it a relaxed trip down and plenty of time for a meal after.

IainP does that suit you?

Ping me your CDH numbers on DM and I'll get it booked.

LP,  noted your interest, there may be 2 others that would join for a second group.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			stick me as a reserve 👍
		
Click to expand...




yandabrown said:



			Let's go with 14:10 then. That should make it a relaxed trip down and plenty of time for a meal after.

IainP does that suit you?

Ping me your CDH numbers on DM and I'll get it booked.

LP,  noted your interest, there may be 2 others that would join for a second group.
		
Click to expand...

I'm v interested in this also


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 8, 2021)

evemccc said:



			I'm v interested in this also
		
Click to expand...

One more and I'll book 14:20 for LP, EMcC and we can have a forum mini meet


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 8, 2021)

For info guys, the club has excellent on site accommodation.


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 8, 2021)

Stick me down as the 3rd person if there's still room!


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 8, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Stick me down as the 3rd person if there's still room!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, LP is remaining as a reserve so we need one more to make a second group.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Yes, LP is remaining as a reserve so we need one more to make a second group.
		
Click to expand...

Hi guys. I’ll probably be up for this so please count me in. I need to find my CDH number first as it’s not on the app.


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi guys. I’ll probably be up for this so please count me in. I need to find my CDH number first as it’s not on the app.
		
Click to expand...

If you mean the England Golf app, it's the Membership No.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

IainP said:



			If you mean the England Golf app, it's the Membership No.
		
Click to expand...

I’m a member of a club in Wales. I actually meant the How Did I Do app we use; it includes a handicap cert, but no CDH number.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 11, 2021)

You'll need to play quickly chaps or you will be holding up Therod behind you 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			You'll need to play quickly chaps or you will be holding up Therod behind you 😉
		
Click to expand...

Well that’s worth the entry fee on its own; 4.30 or 4.45 do you reckon? 

Morning Nick if you’re reading this, hope you’re  keeping well


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well that’s worth the entry fee on its own; 4.30 or 4.45 do you reckon? 

Morning Nick if you’re reading this, hope your keeping well 

Click to expand...

He says. Get a shift on, he’s on the lash in Weston afterwards 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 12, 2021)

The Lion said:



			I’m a member of a club in Wales. I actually meant the How Did I Do app we use; it includes a handicap cert, but no CDH number.
		
Click to expand...

Is it that much different than the England version, that does show your CDH No.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 13, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Is it that much different than the England version, that does show your CDH No.
		
Click to expand...

A case of PICNIC here - need the CDH to access the App (otherwise how could it work properly?).....


----------



## IanM (Mar 19, 2021)

I am in this now... going out late, then an Open at Southerndown the following day.... roll on Summer!


----------



## evemccc (Mar 19, 2021)

Any more takers for this Burnham and Berrow Open Comp? I’m still keen 
@DeanoMK @The Lion anyone else?


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 20, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Any more takers for this Burnham and Berrow Open Comp? I’m still keen
@DeanoMK @The Lion anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I can't make this now and none of the other dates work for me either, gutted as I really need to play this course!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2021)

What's the current position with this, do you still need someone and what are the groups/times?


----------



## evemccc (Mar 20, 2021)

I would need two people as I think @The Lion is not able to make it now(?)

Tee times either 15:10/15:20/15:30 or 09:00 or earlier

Not too many left so would need to be relatively fast

It’s about £65 each I think


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2021)

Just checked and realised I'm away that week, sorry 🙁


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm in the 3.00 time... make yourselves known


----------



## evemccc (Mar 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			I'm in the 3.00 time... make yourselves known
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’m keen to play B&B but need two more for a team


----------



## The Lion (Mar 20, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Any more takers for this Burnham and Berrow Open Comp? I’m still keen
@DeanoMK @The Lion anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I’ve not got back to you guys sooner. Work/money still not looking great, but also that week is my club’s annual trip, so either way it’s unlikely I’ll be able to come now. 

Don’t want to let you down though, so we could consider a different course and open another time instead if you like.


----------

